# FINAL DETAILS FOR NEXT SATURDAY 6TH MAY



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Well I have now confirmed the table booking, which is for 12 of us!!!  

Moomin and DH
Julie and DP
Mollyw
Candy
Starr
Sarah and DH 
Kelly and DH
KJ


The table is booked for 7pm, I expect myself and DH will be in the bar from about 6pm onwards - knowing what my husband is like!!!

Now the next question - do we need a balloon or will we recognise each other - as there are no newbies coming  

Looking forward to seeing you all next week.  If you want my mobile number at all then let me know.

See you all next week!!!  Now not sure what to wear - or more to the point what can I fit into!!!!

Moomin
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Excellent Moomin,great job organising it all chuck    

Really looking forweard to it now. I again apologize in advance for any drunken "KELLY" behaviour   and michaels for that matter

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

In that case I had better apologise on behalf of Richard as well, although he is not allowed a hangover as we are going to my parents on the Sunday morning after Brekkie!!!!!  

Kelly you and Michael both deserve lots of


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Ohhhh getting really excited!  I'd better check the earlier thread on this cos all I can remember is that we're meeting in Oxford!!!!!

Thanks so much for organising this Katherine... you're a star!

See you all soon!

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,I asked Moomin if she knew if there were any shops around the hotel and she sent me this

"There is a retail park on the opposite side of the roundabout from the hotel.  I know there is a tesco there, boots, next and a couple of other shops.  

Oxford city centre is not far either but is pants for parking as it is so expensive.  

Also at the top of the A34/M40 junction is the Bicester outlet village."

Just incase you dont know the area like us and feel the need for shopping 

THANKS MOOMIN

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a Matalan/Tx Max very close to Hotel if anyone is interested, I might be able to remember directions on the day.

Not sure what time I am going to arrive yet, as J is really into his mummy juice at the moment, Molly. Kim what tiem are you two coming ?


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries Candy, just get there when you do     

Looking forward to seeing you again.  Are you bringing paper and a pen again?  !!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Paper & Pen ?


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

for making signs candy!!!

not sure what time i am going yet...heads too full to make any sensible decisions at the mo....

kj x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh signs lol, I was never organised to bring it, think was the lovely KJ


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

go for it Julie - will look very professional then!!!  Must remember my camera !!!

Just about to eat a sausage sandwich!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok Kj,

If ya wanted me to bring all Oli's colouring stuff all you had to do was ask   

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

that I can't come.
Hope you all have a great time   & PLEASE do a summer one!
I'll raise my glass to you all  when I'm on the hen night Saturday.

      at Moomins sandwich!!

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica,

So   your not coming,really hope you can make the next one  think we have started a bit of a thing with the meets now whic I am really happy about,I couldn't think of any people nicer to share a fab evening with cos I love ya all    

Moomin-I couldnt help but laugh at your sausage sandwhich post cos whenever sausage is mentioned I always think of Erica and a differeny type os sausage all together     hope you enjoyes it   sorry I am being rude now,off I pop

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Getting excited now !!!!!!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Me to


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok must stop messing now and go clear up the dinner pots/mess/gubbins


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

You're all just showing off now !!!!      

Really looking forward to saturday.... erika sorry you can't be there 

As i'm not at work should be there in plenty of time

See you all soon 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

No worries - will look out for you!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Not quite sure what time we are leaving cos I need to speak to my sis  Oli has got a party at 2 so hopefully she will have him before then so we can set off earlier,cant wait to see you all again

Kelly x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry we have had to pull out of coming 

Hope to see you all soon   

Enjoy !!!!

Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Looby sorry you cant make it hunny,will have a drink for you  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Can't wait to see you all again... looking forward to a right good      

Safe journeys everyone.

Love Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AAARRRggghhh Jilly,

We wished you were there too hunny   I hope you can make the next one  

Kelly x


----------

